# Snowblower craftsman belt broke Model: C950-52730-7



## Playtoy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Guys,

My craftsman snow blower belt drive broke the other day  
Model: C950-52730-7. The blower is a very old blower but still works great.

I searched all over the net and I cant seem to find the correct part number for this. The sears part store closed over a year ago here in Ottawa, Canada so that doesn't help me. I cant find the manual anymore to locate the part number.

The blower is a 11.0/30. The belt that broke is the belt that moves the gears that pickups the snow. Would that be the Belt Auger?

Does anymore know what size of a belt drive I need and where I can pick one up via online? either it being amazon or ebay or whatever other sites you guys recommend. 

Thank god my neighbor was nice enough to do my driveway the other day as we just received 30inchs of snow over night. Awesome neighbor 

Thanks all,


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

looks like it should be a chain to me...? https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...n-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-2007-sears/drive/

You should be able to repair that from a bicycle chain kit I think?


----------



## TDS-MN (Dec 15, 2015)

If you cannot discern any type of identification number from the old belt, you'll need to either find another similar machine or take the broken belt and start trying to match up to other belts. Length and pitch need to be determined.

I have a really good local repair shop that ended up being really helpful determining the belt I needed, when I had an old belt with no identification. I was however, fortunate enough to still have it in one piece. I think it would be a challenge to find what you need online without some sort of number to target your search. Easy once you can at least determine what you need to buy.


----------



## TDS-MN (Dec 15, 2015)

Does this look like maybe the correct exploded parts diagram?

https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-2007-sears/engine/


----------



## Playtoy (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes that does look like the inside. It's actually number 11 referring to the diagram. 

I no longer have the old belt as it broke off and by the time I found it, it was in many pieces. 

I did purchase another belt to try out but it was way to big. It sounds like I will be ordering that belt and giving it a test. 


Thanks all for all your help!

Warm regards,


----------



## Playtoy (Jan 4, 2016)

Obtained new Auger belt drive and installed it yesterday. All is well now .

Thank you everyone.


----------



## thedusticle (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey Playtoy. I have the same machine and am having the same issue!! Can you tell me the specs for the auger and drive belt? Hugely appreciated.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I go to Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts type in the model number and all the exploded diagrams come up.....thennnnnnnn I take the part number and buy the part on e-bay for half of the price on partstree or searspartsdirect.


----------



## thedusticle (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Cranman. Just tried it, and model not showing up. Have to assume because the machine is 15+ year old. Super frustrating.


----------

